# no internet connection after installation



## Anonymous (Apr 14, 2010)

I installed FreeBSD 8 on hard-disk. After the installation i have got no internet connection. Mhh... not sure how to troubleshoot. Situation is like this:
I got a router (netgear) which offers network via dhcp.
I may ping localhost and i may ping the IP-address. I can't ping the router.
`ifconfig` shows me the info about the network-card.

Much more of info i am not able to offer. I tried a DesktopBSD live-cd with the same problem.

I usually would edit /etc/network/interfaces and be done with it. That file ain't there. What i could figure out is the file /etc/rc.conf seems to be relevant. But the entries look like they should.

To make it short: What could i do to figure out the source of the problem?
Which files and which commands?

thanks


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 14, 2010)

Ok, i got the connection up. I wouldn't know how. I re-installed: no luck. I wanted to re-install again, but got an error about "no inodes free". So i ran gparted from a live-cd, and after i installed the last time i got the net-connection. 
The only thing i did different is that i didn't choose to install from ftp, but straight from CD. After reboot i could install further packages. Odd.
Thanks


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 14, 2010)

run ifconfig and then grab the name of the interface (it should be something like "em0").

```
echo 'ifconfig_em0="DHCP"' >> /etc/rc.conf
```
replace em0 with whatever the name of the interface is though, and make sure not to screw up the quotes.
now reboot and your network card should be automatically configured by DHCP every time it boots


----------

